# Past vs. Present: Chrysler Building vs. Bank of China Tower



## BoCHK (Jan 9, 2006)

WANCH said:


> The kinda consider The Empire State Building greater than The Chrysler. It's because of the height and position. Now, if the Chrysler has the height and was built where The Empire State Building is at, I think it will gain more recognition!
> 
> On the other hand, I prefer The Bank Of China over the Chrysler. Any skyscraper can imitate The Empire State or Chrysler but there is no other building on earth that is similar to The BoC!
> 
> If you're gonna talk about extraordinary skyscrapers, The Bank Of China best fit this category!


Yeah, the Chrysler is quite small in comparison to the height and sheer power the Empire State Building brings to the table. However, it is still 319 m to the top of the spire and one of the tallest buildings in the world today despite being built in 1930. Quite impressive, and the crown at the top puts it above the ESB in my mind. Both are of course in my top ten favorite skyscrapers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

My vote goes for the classic art deco Chrysler Building!

The Chrysler Building defines height, imagination and beauty.

The crown is amazing day and night.

The Chrysler building was duplicated in Philadelphia with the Liberty Place towers (while not as high, the top is very similar, yet different enough not to be a copycat).

If the Chrysler building were to open up for tourists, it would generate a tremendous amount of revenue.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

fish said:


> My vote goes for the classic art deco Chrysler Building!
> 
> The Chrysler Building defines height, imagination and beauty.
> 
> ...


Between The Liberty Place and The Chrysler I'll definitely pick The Chrysler!

But no skyscraper has duplicated The Bank Of China! That's what makes it really unique! There was one proposed in Jakarta that resembles The BoC but it was shorter and were actually twin towers. It was also desiged by Pei Cobb Freed and Partners but the building was never constructured!


----------



## BoCHK (Jan 9, 2006)

WANCH said:


> Between The Liberty Place and The Chrysler I'll definitely pick The Chrysler!
> 
> But no skyscraper has duplicated The Bank Of China!


Nor should they try. If they do it deserves nothing less than to be tossed aside as a fake and fraud. Unless of course, I.M. Pei himself decides to go forth with any such project.

I'll be quite angry about it, honestly.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Chrysler is more regal and classy looking. Timeless. 
Bank of China is just another tall, glassy building.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

But with a unique look!

I think alot of forumers have underestimated the beauty of Bank Of China! Probably because they wished that it was built in their city!


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

Chrysler Building, the design the art deco feel. for me it will stand the test of time.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Thank God Bank Of China was built in HK


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

chysler... its crown is one of the best looking things i have ever seen in my life. plus it has GARGOYLES!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Though the Chrysler is impressive, it looks similar in all four sides. You don't get the same thing with The Bank Of China. Each side offers a unique look!


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

Aha... I was waiting for this thread to be created. 

In pictures these are 2 fantastic skyscrapers. The Chrysler Building has such verve and style, and only a few skyscrapers worldwide come close (such the new Swiss Re building).

The Bank of China is a stunning building in the photos - no doubt about that. I was really looking forward to seeing the building as I thought it was such an innovative and original tower. However when I saw it in the flesh I was instantly unerved by it. It felt haunted and I picked up very bad vibes from it. 

The base of the tower is creepy. For a bank building it looks and appears remarkably fragile as it is crystalline and it looks as though it could shatter into a thousand pieces. The bamboo sticks at the top remind me of funerals in Japan and X's just have death written all over them. The entrances at the base are semi circles and just look like 'holes' where the banks money will flow out of, haemorraging money. I felt disturbed just being near it.

You may be thinking this is a preposterous review of this building but it just really unnerved me. I thought I'd love the building but I ended up wanting to keep well away from it. I'm not Japanese, I'm from London so don't judge me on my nationality - this isn't a anti-China bashing session. I loved Hong Kong to bits but this building felt haunting and forboding. Maybe there is something in Feng Shui afterall.


----------



## BoCHK (Jan 9, 2006)

dom said:


> Aha... I was waiting for this thread to be created.
> 
> In pictures these are 2 fantastic skyscrapers. The Chrysler Building has such verve and style, and only a few skyscrapers worldwide come close (such the new Swiss Re building).
> 
> ...


You're actually not alone in your opinion. Although, there are many others who were even more blown away in a positive and admiring sense when they saw it in person.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Honestly the base is ok. Not the best in the world but the base is ok


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

tie, both are tied for top 3 for me (along with ESB)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

New York's got The Empire State and Chrysler while Hong Kong's got Central Plaza and Bank Of China  Also The Centre


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for your comment. The building just spooked me thats all. Central Plaza is a cracking tower, as is 2IFC, Jardines, Lippo, CK Centre, Standard Chartered (so much better in the flesh than in photos) and HSBC (more than lived up to its potential). None of those towers gave me anything other than good vibes.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

dom said:


> Thanks for your comment. The building just spooked me thats all. Central Plaza is a cracking tower, as is 2IFC, Jardines, Lippo, CK Centre, Standard Chartered (so much better in the flesh than in photos) and HSBC (more than lived up to its potential). None of those towers gave me anything other than good vibes.


That's why The Central Plaza is called "The Cat Scratch" 

Honestly Central Plaza is ok but I look at it as an Empire State look alike. But it's still a nice scraper.

Anyway, both Bank of China and Chrysler are some of the most impressive buildings in the world. But The Bank Of China is very unique. It defined The Asian skyscraper and it recognized not just HK but Asia on the scraper map!


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

Chrysler is forever............


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

chrysler Building's crown is the best crown I have ever seen. No competition here. Chryslers wins it hands down.


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

Chrysler...a masterpiece...details are just too beautiful !! from the elevators to the crown!!


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

TowersNYC said:


> Chrysler...a masterpiece...details are just too beautiful !! from the elevators to the crown!!


was this pic taken from an apartment tower?


----------



## BellevueWolverine (Nov 18, 2005)

both very nice, but cmon, i had to go with the CHRYSLER


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I really like the Chrysler's crown but I'll still go with The Bank Of China. It's a very unique skyscraper!


----------



## Sinful Moon Octopus (Jan 12, 2006)

dom said:


> Aha... I was waiting for this thread to be created.
> 
> In pictures these are 2 fantastic skyscrapers. The Chrysler Building has such verve and style, and only a few skyscrapers worldwide come close (such the new Swiss Re building).
> 
> ...


But you see... the fact that it had such a huge impact on you is only a tribute to its greatness!

I think that the pictures of this building do not give it as much credit as it should have. I did not like this building as much as I do before I saw it in person.

I don't really see any of the bamboo or chopsticks themes in it though... :sly:

I would really like the Chrysler Building if it was not for the lower part of the building... it looks a little awkward I think. None of the pictures in Art Deco's post show the whole building, including its base.

BoC definately better building.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Bank of China


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Sinful Moon Octopus said:


> But you see... the fact that it had such a huge impact on you is only a tribute to its greatness!
> 
> I think that the pictures of this building do not give it as much credit as it should have. I did not like this building as much as I do before I saw it in person.
> 
> ...


The chopstick theme are the twin antenna masts on the top which the bamboo one are the geometric angles of the building.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Chrysler is perfect in form, elegant and classic lines. Bank of Chine does not ring my bell...it's far from being HK's nicest building IMO.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Difficcult choice. I like both!!!!!!


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

I really like the bank of china building but i think it's a bit over rated and given more credit than it's due. My vote goes to the Chrystler Building.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

JohnnyMass said:


> Chrysler is perfect in form, elegant and classic lines. Bank of Chine does not ring my bell...it's far from being HK's nicest building IMO.


Bank Of China to many is consider as HK's finest building!


----------

